# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Unarmed Health Care Worker in Miami Shot by Police While Helping Autistic Man

## SeanTX

"I don't know" was the officer's response when  the man asked why he was shot ... he might as well have just come right  out and said "$#@! you, that's why!" ....

Another case of somebody calling the police to help with a "suicidal" person -- they often show up more than happy to assist with that. 


http://www.local10.com/news/man-in-g...police-officer




> NORTH MIAMI, Fla. -* A man is in good condition at Jackson Memorial Hospital after he was shot by a North Miami police officer this week*, a hospital representative said.
> 
> *Police said they were initially called to the area of Northeast 14th Avenue and Northeast 127th Street Monday after they received a call about an armed man threatening suicide.*
> 
> *An employee of an assisted living facility, identified as Charles Kinsey, was shot by an officer while walking with a 23-year-old man with autism*, police said.
> 
> According to North Miami police spokeswoman Natalie Buissereth, officers "attempted to negotiate" with the men and Kinsey was eventually shot.
> 
> Police have not said why the officer shot Kinsey.
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

Becaue "$#@! you, that's why" is what it is.

----------


## Intoxiklown

I was just reading about this. It just blows the mind that this happens almost daily, and people can't understand why cops are being shot.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Becaue "$#@! you, that's why" is what it is.


"we ain't got time for this".

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Kinsey's lawyer said his client did everything police asked of him, yet they still fired at him.


Comply...and you still get shot.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I was just reading about this. It just blows the mind that this happens almost daily, and people can't understand why cops are being shot.


Or don't want them in a restaurant with them...

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Comply...and you still get shot.


Happens way too often...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> "we ain't got time for this".


Yes, this, absolutely.

The scanners buzz daily with police dispatched to "behavioral disorders" and "domestics".   

Need therapy?  I've got a gun, how may I help you?  Madness.

----------


## presence

Unarmed mental health worker: I had arms raised when shot by policeCBS News‎ - 2 hours ago

Videos show the moments leading up to the police _shooting_ of an _autistic_ man's caregiver ...Florida police officer shoots at man caring for autistic patient as he lay on the ground with his hands upTelegraph.co.uk‎ - 2 hours ago

Helping autistic man, black therapist shot by Florida police: mediaYahoo‎ - 8 hours ago

----------


## Weston White

> Becaue "$#@! you, that's why" is what it is.


There it is.

----------


## pcosmar

Seriously.

WTF?

AND SOME PEOPLE DO NOT SEE THE PROBLEM YET

----------


## erowe1

Get ready for this poor guy to get smeared with all kinds of stories about any bad thing he's ever done in the past in order to justify shooting him.

----------


## Intoxiklown

Out of curiousity, I've been looking to see if Fox covered this story. As far as I can tell, not even a paragrah.

----------


## TheCount

I bet this guy got a speeding ticket and smoked weed two decades ago.

----------


## buck000

He didn't comply.  No, wait...

The man sitting had a gun in his hand, either he or the man on his back with his hands in the air could have used it to shoot an officer.  Best to take them both out.

Pre-crime effort successful.

----------


## liveandletlive

and there are clowns here who still think black people are exaggerating.

----------


## liveandletlive

Hope he sues the $#@! out of these pigs.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> He didn't comply.  No, wait...
> 
> The man sitting had a gun in his hand, either he or the man on his back with his hands in the air could have used it to shoot an officer.  Best to take them both out.
> 
> Pre-crime effort successful.


Almost didn't catch your /sarc there. Well done with the webbernet-fu there, comrade. Osu!

----------


## fisharmor

> Seriously.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> AND SOME PEOPLE DO NOT SEE THE PROBLEM YET


And once they do FINALLY see a problem, they're only about 10% of the way to recognizing that... there isn't a problem.
This is what police do.

You don't blame a hammer for driving nails.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The North Miami Police Department told the Miami Herald they were attempting to negotiate with the two men, when one of the repsonding officers discharged his weapon. He has been placed on administrative leave. The investigation has been turned over to the state attorney's office.


Administrative leave? Fired and never hired again is the appropriate reaction. The person is not competent to be in that job.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

right below this f'd up tale of a good Samaritan gunned down by police

we have this article to *emphasize* the privilege awarded every white man, woman, and child without exception. Please note the motherly and consciliatory tone of the officer 


 Tennis bad boys in angry showdown with DC cop

http://nypost.com/2016/07/21/tennis-...n-with-dc-cop/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

This coverage includes cell phone video: http://filmingcops.com/cop-shoots-ma...ot-to-be-shot/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> right below this f'd up tale of a good Samaritan gunned down by police
> 
> we have this article to *emphasize* the privilege awarded every white man, woman, and child without exception. Please note the motherly and consciliatory tone of the officer 
> 
> 
>  Tennis bad boys in angry showdown with DC cop
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/07/21/tennis-...n-with-dc-cop/


Bull$#@!. Take the race-baiting nonsense elsewhere. You're just as likely to be harassed, assaulted, and murdered by cops regardless how much melanin is in your skin. CHeck out AF's cop stories. Mostly white vics. The people in the story your posted are white, unless the video is distorting the skin color severely.
*
War On Us.*

----------


## dannno

> I was just reading about this. It just blows the mind that this happens almost daily, and people can't understand why cops are being shot.





> Or don't want them in a restaurant with them...


Let me explain the problem. 

For years, we had AF posting these kind of stories on an almost daily basis. 

Why do you think these stories are all of a sudden big in the media, ever since, oh I dunno, Trayvon Martin? For years they ignored them, now they are not... Is it about $? No. There is an agenda. 

When AF was posting these stories, he didn't discriminate based on race or anything, it was always blue vs. mundane. 

The media is now using these types of incidents to increase racial tensions..

But here is the real $#@!ty thing. AF post legitimate stories of unarmed people being shot by police all the time. Now we are getting stories of mostly violent criminals, attacking police, grabbing for their firearm and such. 

Why do they do that, when there are so much better examples of police brutality and violence? 

Because they need to air one side on Fox News and they need to air the other side on CNN/MSNBC. They need ambiguous events, or even better events where the police shooting victim was in the wrong. The leftist media can lie and portray them as a victim, and the leftist community will eat it up. That is because some leftists and a lot of black people know what's up, they have been living in this environment of police brutality and unfairness for a long, long time. 

Fox News watchers, on the other hand, don't live in that environment and they can take the cops' side. 

My main point here is, I'm pretty anti-cop, but I am very suspicious of a lot of these events being reported by the MSM. 

But what will happen is since the media is in the habit of reporting on these shootings, once in a while they are going to hit on one of the legitimate ones, like this one appears to be.

----------


## SeanTX

> Bull$#@!. Take the race-baiting nonsense elsewhere. You're just as likely to be harassed, assaulted, and murdered by cops regardless how much melanin is in your skin. CHeck out AF's cop stories. Mostly white vics. The people in the story your posted are white, unless the video is distorting the skin color severely.
> *
> War On Us.*


Or, as Eric Peters once put it : "to the police we are ALL n*ggers" ...

I doubt that race plays any role in the shootings of blacks, other than it is a reality that "driving/walking while black" is more likely to initiate a contact with the police. 

However, black, white, what ever, any contact that doesn't go the way the Enforcer expects it to can result in a summary execution.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> Bull$#@!. Take the race-baiting nonsense elsewhere. You're just as likely to be harassed, assaulted, and murdered by cops regardless how much melanin is in your skin. CHeck out AF's cop stories. Mostly white vics. The people in the story your posted are white, unless the video is distorting the skin color severely.
> *
> War On Us.*


you don't know me heavenlyboy34 ?

you misunderstand my post, I posted this to show the * game being played to try and instill resentment* 

seriously, before you accuse someone of race baiting try reading some of their previous posts, comrade

----------


## TheTexan

If this man actually did have a weapon in his hands, and were to have raised the weapon at the Officer,

theoretically, its possible, that this Officer could have gotten hurt.

Could have been a close one.  Fortunately, the threat to this brave Officer's life was only theoretical.  I'm glad he's OK.

----------


## euphemia

I'm just now seeing the video.  What a mess.  I don't blame people for being mad.  I'm mad.

----------


## euphemia

I'm just now seeing the video.  This is a real mess.  I don't see any way to spin this that will make the police look in any way justified.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> And once they do FINALLY see a problem, they're only about 10% of the way to recognizing that... there isn't a problem.
> This is what police do.
> 
> You don't blame a hammer for driving nails.


Exactly this^^. Ask a cop (and I have), and they'll tell you they're just doing what they're _trained to do_. Thanks, Law And Order Conservatives for this dystopian nightmare you've created.

----------


## twomp

Is the cop okay?

----------


## twomp

Anyone else notice the threads like this get banished away to these sub forums but the race baiting cop loving threads get left in the general forums for all to argue and bicker over?

----------


## SeanTX

Cops nationwide must be letting out a sigh of relief, thankful that this guy didn't die -- so any "unrest" is unlikely. Next time they may not be so lucky. 

Unbelievable that the chief and the police union are backing officer quick draw 100%  -- that's where any ire should be directed , not random cops so much.

As long at the people at the top keep allowing these things to happen they will; hold them "accountable" and things might change.

----------


## liveandletlive

> I bet this guy got a speeding ticket and smoked weed two decades ago.


he seemed like a really well spoken, calm man. A guy you'd like to have as your next door neighbor

what a disgrace this country is.

----------


## erowe1

> You're just as likely to be harassed, assaulted, and murdered by cops regardless how much melanin is in your skin.


I doubt that.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I doubt that.


Mea culpa-It was based entirely on anecdotal observation. I have to google stats to say that with certainty. Nice catch, thanks.  ~hugs~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Hmm.. According to the Guardian, *25. The number of centralized and federally operated up-to-date police misconduct tracking systems: Zero.* IDK if I'll even be able to find up to date and accurate stats. SMFH.

----------


## euphemia

It happened on Obama's watch and he has not done a single thing to change it.  This was a totally senseless and reckless shooting.  Any time you want to know why an organization is the way it is, go straight to the top.  The President is in charge of law enforcement, and this is what you get.

----------


## SeanTX

> It happened on Obama's watch and he has not done a single thing to change it.  This was a totally senseless and reckless shooting.  Any time you want to know why an organization is the way it is, go straight to the top.  The President is in charge of law enforcement, and this is what you get.


I'm no fan of Obama, but law enforcement didn't just magically turn bad starting in 2009. 

The ones most in charge are at the local and state levels (sheriffs, police chiefs, etc) -- and the people have allowed them to run wild with no accountability for many years -- therein lies the problem. 

Trump is promising the return of "law and order" though ...

----------


## pcosmar

> Is the cop okay?


NO
obviously

----------


## pcosmar

> Trump is promising the return of "law and order" though ...


GOP always does. 
Like Drones for COPS
the War on Drugs,, the war on,,-- , well anything. War on everything. 
Right now they are pushing war each other.

sucks

----------


## Anti Federalist

> and there are clowns here who still think black people are exaggerating.


This is problem for all of us.

Cops kill and abuse and steal from more white people than black people.

White people just don't seem to care and seem to like being abused and run roughshod over and bossed around.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Or, as Eric Peters once put it : "to the police we are ALL n1ggers" ...*
> 
> I doubt that race plays any role in the shootings of blacks, other than it is a reality that "driving/walking while black" is more likely to initiate a contact with the police. 
> 
> However, black, white, what ever, any contact that doesn't go the way the Enforcer expects it to can result in a summary execution.


Oh, this, a thousand times.

That is exactly right, and once again EP has it right.

We are all n1ggers on the New World Order plantation, and the massah is goan make damn sure you know just who the $#@!ing boss is.

----------


## Intoxiklown

Damn.....they have released their official excuse:



*North Miami Police Meant to Kill Autistic Man Instead of Injuring Caretaker*

It took less than 24 hours for a police union president to spin the story of how a North Miami police officer shot a man with his hands in the air.

The cop was actually trying to kill the autistic man holding the toy truck in order to prevent him from killing his caretaker with the toy truck.

At the time, the cop was still under the impression that the toy truck was a gun, so he wasnt taking any chances.

This despite the fact that caretaker Charles Kinsey had repeatedly told officers that it was a toy truck.

The movement of the white individual looked like he was getting ready to discharge a firearm into Mr. Kinsey, said Miami-Dade police union boss John Rivera in a press conference today, attended by WSVN.

And the officer discharged trying to strike and stop the white male and unfortunately, he missed.

Rivera went on to slam the media for reporting on this story.

Be responsible in your reporting, Rivera said in the press conference.

Were asking the community to please allow facts  not sensationalism, not politics  facts to allow to work their way through the system.

But how about being responsible for who you shoot? Is that too much to ask?


More at source:
https://photographyisnotacrime.com/2...ng%20Caretaker

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Anyone else notice the threads like this get banished away to these sub forums but the race baiting cop loving threads get left in the general forums for all to argue and bicker over?


It's a conspiracy! It's the evil mods!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Hmm.. According to the Guardian, *25. The number of centralized and federally operated up-to-date police misconduct tracking systems: Zero.* IDK if I'll even be able to find up to date and accurate stats. SMFH.


It's good that it's zero because a centralized federal police misconduct system would be totally useless for accurate information (do I even need to point this out???)

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Damn.....they have released their official excuse: [...]


Ho-lee $#@!! "It's okay that we shot the black guy for no good reason, because we were actually trying to shoot the white guy for no good reason."

 Cops ... no matter how cynical I get, I just can't keep up ...

----------


## Weston White

Is it sensationalist to state that benevolent === malevolent?

----------


## phill4paul

> Ho-lee $#@!! "It's okay that we shot the black guy for no good reason, because we were actually trying to shoot the white guy for no good reason."
> 
>  Cops ... no matter how cynical I get, I just can't keep up ...


  Amen.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Damn.....they have released their official excuse:
> 
> 
> 
> *North Miami Police Meant to Kill Autistic Man Instead of Injuring Caretaker*
> 
> It took less than 24 hours for a police union president to spin the story of how a North Miami police officer shot a man with his hands in the air.
> 
> The cop was actually trying to kill the autistic man holding the toy truck in order to prevent him from killing his caretaker with the toy truck.
> ...


Oh HELL yeah, that's MUCH better...

----------


## phill4paul

> Damn.....they have released their official excuse:


  Riddle me this, Batman, if they thought it was the autistic man that was the threat why did they handcuff the mental health worker after they shot him and let him bleed out instead of rendering aid?

  Story doesn't add up, seldom does, doesn't seem to matter.

----------


## juleswin

I am going to say something and just so I don't appear like a crazy person, I would like to preface this by saying everything to read below this like is me doing a mental exercise.

I have to say that is sound very strange to me, why would a cop do this stupid $#@! when all these black lives matter is going on? why shoot a man in broad daylight with the cameras rolling, with his hangs up complying to your orders? its not like he was close that you can make excuse that you thought your life was in danger. And you do this to a black man and a healthcare works? I mean, does this cop want Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton coming for his job? 

If I wanted to create a dumb dumb portrayal of an evil, black hating american cop, this is the scenario I would dream up. This story sounds way to devilish to be real and not a set up.

----------


## phill4paul

Another article I read stated that the officer that shot him was a member of SWAT. From about 50 yds. away, with a rifle, he missed the _supposed_ target with three rounds, hitting the health worker once. Oh, really???

----------


## SeanTX

> Another article I read stated that the officer that shot him was a member of SWAT. From about 50 yds. away, with a rifle, he missed the _supposed_ target with three rounds, hitting the health worker once. Oh, really???


I also read that he was using an M-16/M4 variant that had three-shot burst. If so, it begs the question why are police allowed to have automatic weapons (I think some PDs even have M16A1's, which are truly full-auto select fire) ? 

Unless you are *really* good at controlling the muzzle-rise the first shot goes on target and next two go wherever they end up. If it was a regular AR-15, that means the trigger was pulled three times. 

In any event, in this case there shouldn't have been even one shot fired.

----------


## SeanTX

> Riddle me this, Batman, if they thought it was the autistic man that was the threat* why did they handcuff the mental health worker after they shot him and let him bleed out instead of rendering aid*?


It's all robocop SOP -- no thinking or discretion required. Everyone gets cuffed and stuffed -- even an innocent bystander. 

The victim is just lucky they didn't hit an artery, or he'd be dead (lots have died that way -- cops aren't going to render first aid except to other cops, plus it's not like there would ever be any consequences for them -- and dead men tell no tales).

----------


## Intoxiklown

> Riddle me this, Batman, if they thought it was the autistic man that was the threat why did they handcuff the mental health worker after they shot him and let him bleed out instead of rendering aid?
> 
>   Story doesn't add up, seldom does, doesn't seem to matter.


Obviously to gain the trust of the up and coming Autistic Cartel, so as to place undercovers within their ranks in hopes of preventing a rumored plot to smuggle chocolate pudding into Canada?

----------


## Intoxiklown

> Oh HELL yeah, that's MUCH better...


Yep....

My only response to that little nugget was to make some strong New Orleans blend Community Coffee, take 3 Norcos, and sit on my front porch smoking ciggarettes watching the bulldog terrorize squirrels.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Sitting in our room on the beach in France and they put this story on their news.  Even the international community is learning what a bunch of keystone goons we have...

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Sitting in our room on the beach in France and they put this story on their news.  Even the international community is learning what a bunch of keystone goons we have...


Americans have much more important things to think about.

Like whether Melania Trump's speechwriter cribbed from Michelle Obama's speechwriter.

That's why we're so "exceptional" ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Anyone else notice the threads like this get banished away to these sub forums but the race baiting cop loving threads get left in the general forums for all to argue and bicker over?


A decision was made by forum management, that I happen to disagree with, that all these stories would get sent to a sub forum instead of GP.

The idea was not to scare off "straights" coming to investigate Ron or Rand with all the "cop bashing".

But I make it a point to comply with the forum owner's wishes on this and only post the "cop bashing" stories here.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am going to say something and just so I don't appear like a crazy person, I would like to preface this by saying everything to read below this like is me doing a mental exercise.
> 
> I have to say that is sound very strange to me, *why would a cop do this stupid $#@! when all these black lives matter is going on?* why shoot a man in broad daylight with the cameras rolling, with his hangs up complying to your orders? its not like he was close that you can make excuse that you thought your life was in danger. And you do this to a black man and a healthcare works? I mean, does this cop want Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton coming for his job? 
> 
> If I wanted to create a dumb dumb portrayal of an evil, black hating american cop, this is the scenario I would dream up. This story sounds way to devilish to be real and not a set up.


Good grief, seriously?

Because they do not $#@!ing *care*.

They know they are fully protected, that pretty much *anything* they do to us, including robbery and murder, will be glossed over, swept under the rug and covered up.

"*$#@!* you, that's why. Now, move along, maggot"

----------


## twomp

> A decision was made by forum management, that I happen to disagree with, that all these stories would get sent to a sub forum instead of GP.
> 
> The idea was not to scare off "straights" coming to investigate Ron or Rand with all the "cop bashing".
> 
> But I make it a point to comply with the forum owner's wishes on this and only post the "cop bashing" stories here.


Yet, the race-bating, cop loving ones get to stay on the general forums. I guess as that poster said earlier... it must be a conspiracy...

----------


## twomp

> It's a conspiracy! It's the evil mods!


Good line!

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> Damn.....they have released their official excuse:
> 
> 
> 
> *North Miami Police Meant to Kill Autistic Man Instead of Injuring Caretaker*
> 
> It took less than 24 hours for a police union president to spin the story of how a North Miami police officer shot a man with his hands in the air.
> 
> The cop was actually trying to kill the autistic man holding the toy truck in order to prevent him from killing his caretaker with the toy truck.
> ...


Of course when an cops accidently shoots a black person, three times, while aiming at an autistic person with a toy truck......we need more responsible reporting.  Dam it!

----------


## Danke

> Of course when an cops accidently shoots a black person, three times, while aiming at an autistic person with a toy truck......we need more responsible reporting.  Dam it!


Three times?

----------


## Intoxiklown

> Three times?


Yeah the cop fired three rounds.

I think he had his M4 on 3 round burst though. Silly cop wanting to play Rambo

----------


## MelissaWV

> Three times?


Unless the initial story changed, I believe dean might have meant "shot at" and not just "shot."

----------


## SeanTX

> Yeah the cop fired three rounds.
> 
> I think he had his M4 on 3 round burst though. Silly cop wanting to play Rambo


Yup -- "negligent discharge" is what it will be played up as, whether intentional or not. The worse this cop will face is a firing/forced resignation -- then it will be onto the next cop shop for him.

----------


## Intoxiklown

> Yup -- "negligent discharge" is what it will be played up as, whether intentional or not. The worse this cop will face is a firing/forced resignation -- then it will be onto the next cop shop for him.


I would hope (of course we all know it wont happen) that people would realize that the cop decided he needed his department issued assault rifle to back up his fellow cops, to talk to one extremely compliant man with his hands high in the air, and an obviously severe autistic young man. Not only did he think he needed that extra firepower, but opted out of controlled fire semi-auto, and instead went straight to 3 round burst.

----------


## pcosmar

> I would hope (of course we all know it wont happen) that people would realize that the cop decided he needed his department issued assault rifle to back up his fellow cops, to talk to one extremely compliant man with his hands high in the air, and an obviously severe autistic young man. Not only did he think he needed that extra firepower, but opted out of controlled fire semi-auto, and instead went straight to 3 round burst.


two clicks.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cop Who Shot Innocent Unarmed Therapist to “Protect” Him was “Officer of the Month” — Twice*

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/off...GvzxUhbt8Yr.99

Fifteen minutes later, without provocation or explanation, Aledda fired three shots, hitting Kinsey in the leg. Stunned in disbelief, Kinsey says he asked the officer, *“Sir, why did you shoot me?”*

(Amazing...AmeriKunts would have apologized for stepping on an SS officer's boots at Treblinka while getting shoved into the "shower". - AF)

----------


## phill4paul

> (Amazing...AmeriKunts would have apologized for stepping on an SS officer's boots at Treblinka while getting shoved into the "shower". - AF)


  Yes. We are at that point.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes. We are at that point.


And would have called them "sir".

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Police Chief Says Investigators Were More Concerned About Clearing Cop Who Shot Behavioral Specialist Trying to Help Autistic Man Than Conducting an Impartial Investigation*

http://reason.com/blog/2017/04/07/po...ators-were-mor

Also said the department was plagued by infighting and lax training in an interview with investigators audio of which was obtained by a local newspaper.

Ed Krayewski|Apr. 7, 2017 3:40 pm

screenshotscreenshotNorth Miami Police Chief Gary Eugene, who took office less than a week before a police officer shot an unarmed behavioral specialist trying to help them with an autistic man, told investigators the crime scene was chaotic and described a dysfunctional department plagued by infighting and lax training and investigators on the scene more interested in clearing the cop than conducting an impartial investigation, the New Miami Times reports. Meanwhile, an attorney for a police commander suspended after being accused of lying about whether he was on the scene but later cleared, said the city had to "clean house" in the department.

The police chief also told investigators, in audio obtained by the New Miami Times, that the cop, Jonathan Aledda was told by another officer that the autistic man had a toy in his hand, and to stand by and not do anything, before he shot the behavioral specialist, Charles Kinsey, anyway. At the time, the police union defended the shooting of Kinsey by saying Aledda had aimed at the autistic man, who they claimed police thought had a gun. Eugene's account contradicts those claims, and illustrates the inappropriate role police unions play in thwarting transparency and accountability in the public institutions of policing.

Eugene also contends that Hollant was suspended not because he was suspected of lying but because of a vendetta by the assistant police chief, saying Hollant was pressured to change his account of events to help Aledda. "He talked to Emile prior to the suspension and told him... [by] not saying you saw the guy loading the gun, do you realize that information could have helped my officer?'", Eugene said according to the Times. "They were more concerned about clearing the officer of any wrongdoing than actually getting any impartial investigation."

The commander was suspended without pay after authorities accused him of lying about whether he was on the scene when Aledda shot Kinsey. Aledda, meanwhile, was suspended with pay, the New Miami Times reports. The state's attorney's office said it did not find any evidence Hollant misled investigators, and he is now on paid leave until the investigation into the shooting, now in its ninth month, concludes.

"The scene was a mess, to be honest with you," Eugene said, according to audio of an interview with investigators obtained by the Times. "People were walking all over the place. Thank God he did not die. I realized I have a problem with the training of my staff. We're talking about some 15- or 16-year veterans, but in North Miami, a 15- or 16-year veteran may have less experience than a two-year cop in Miami."

Eugene said he was concerned the infighting was so intense it would endanger officer safety on the streets. "I'm afraid one of them will get shot, for God's sake, and someone will call for backup and they'll say, 'I'm not going,' just to tell you how much the animosity is," Eugene said, according to the Times.

A spokesperson for the state's attorney told the Times the office was "very close" to deciding whether to charge Aledda.

----------


## phill4paul

> [B]
> 
> A spokesperson for the state's attorney told the Times the office was "very close" to deciding whether to charge Aledda.


  Well, it's only been nine months. And it's just not really that high of a priority.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yup -- "negligent discharge" is what it will be played up as, whether intentional or not. The worse this cop will face is a firing/forced resignation -- then it will be onto the next cop shop for him.


   Felony Charges Dismissed Against Miami Cop Who Shot Black Caregiver With Arms Raised

   A North Miami police officer who shot the caregiver of an autistic man in distress, even though the caregiver was lying on the ground with his hands raised in the air, has been *convicted on a misdemeanor charge of culpable negligence* but has escaped a felony conviction. A jury on Monday dismissed two attempted manslaughter charges against the officer, according to the Miami Herald.

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/...3VO7bnryfVR8R4

----------


## phill4paul

I want to note that this P.O.S.'s intended target was the autistic man. And, with a rifle, from 50 yrds. away he missed his intended target and hit the caregiver. This should dispel any belief that pigs are more 'highly trained' than a citizen and therefore should be the only ones to have guns. Christ, with a rifle at 50 yrds. I don't miss a stationary target. With iron sights. $#@! these cop loving courts and juries.

----------


## oyarde

> I want to note that this P.O.S.'s intended target was the autistic man. And, with a rifle, from 50 yrds. away he missed his intended target and hit the caregiver. This should dispel any belief that pigs are more 'highly trained' than a citizen and therefore should be the only ones to have guns. Christ, with a rifle at 50 yrds. I don't miss a stationary target. With iron sights. $#@! these cop loving courts and juries.


When I was 20 years old I could hit a stationary man in the eye at 250 yards  with open sights , under fire and never miss , but I was a professional soldier. Cops should not even have rifles , nor should they be shooting medics and handicapped or be excused for it .

----------


## Occam's Banana

h/t  @jmdrake (from another thread):



> Meanwhile a SWAT officer who accidentally shot a mental health worker who was trying to calm an autistic patient who was holding a toy truck in the middle of the street won his appeal of his conviction and is trying to get his job back. Explain that one.
> 
> https://localnews8.com/news/2022/02/...ans-caretaker/


(ETA: also HERE)


*Florida appeals court overturns conviction of Miami police officer who shot autistic man’s caretaker*
https://localnews8.com/news/2022/02/...ans-caretaker/
_Amanda Musa (11 February 2022)_

A South Florida appeals court Wednesday overturned the conviction of a former North Miami Police Department officer who was found guilty of negligence for shooting an autistic man’s caretaker in 2016, court documents show.

Florida’s Third District Court of Appeal overturned a “conviction for misdemeanor culpable negligence” for Jonathan Aledda after determining it was invalid because prosecutors did not allow testimony during a June 2019 trial from the SWAT commander who trained Aledda, the documents show.

In a statement emailed to CNN, Florida State Attorney Katherine Fernandez Rundle said the decision is “disappointing to all who believed that this shooting incident was unnecessary and incorrect.” The office may ask the appeals court for a re-hearing, the statement continued.

Eric Schwartzreich and Anthony Bruno, attorneys for Aledda, told CNN, “We look forward to the State dropping the charges or in the alternative to Mr. Aledda being found not guilty.”

In July 2016, Aledda was one of 13 officers who responded to a call about a man with a gun, court documents show. When officers arrived, they encountered Arnaldo Rios-Soto, a man with severe developmental disabilities, and his caretaker Charles Kinsey in the middle of an intersection, according to court documents.

Rios-Soto was rocking back and forth and playing with a silver toy truck, court documents said. Kinsey told the first two officers who arrived that Rios-Soto had a toy. Aledda arrived sometime after that, and some officers on scene said it appeared the toy was a gun.

Aledda’s lawyers argued that he thought he was observing a hostage situation. He shot at Rios-Soto three times but missed, hitting Kinsey once, according to court documents. Kinsey was wounded in the hip.

“He took the shots because he believed that a hostage was in danger,” Schwartzreich and Bruno said in a statement.

Aledda is “elated by the appeals court decision” and wants to return to work as a law enforcement officer, Schwartzreich said.

CNN reached out to the North Miami Police Department for comment but did not hear back.

[...]

Aledda was charged in 2017 with two felony counts of attempted manslaughter with a deadly weapon, one misdemeanor count of culpable negligence for injuring Kinsey and one misdemeanor count of culpable negligence for endangering Rios-Soto, according to court documents.

In March 2019, a jury acquitted Aledda of the misdemeanor culpable negligence charge relating to Rios-Soto. However, a mistrial was declared because the jury could not reach a verdict for the remaining three charges, court documents show.

During a second trial in June 2019, Aledda was acquitted on the two attempted manslaughter counts but convicted of misdemeanor culpable negligence, according to court documents.

----------


## jmdrake

> Felony Charges Dismissed Against Miami Cop Who Shot Black Caregiver With Arms Raised
> 
>    A North Miami police officer who shot the caregiver of an autistic man in distress, even though the caregiver was lying on the ground with his hands raised in the air, has been *convicted on a misdemeanor charge of culpable negligence* but has escaped a felony conviction. A jury on Monday dismissed two attempted manslaughter charges against the officer, according to the Miami Herald.
> 
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/...3VO7bnryfVR8R4


Wait a second.  The caregiver was black?  And there were no mass "black lives matter" protests over this?  You mean they didn't highlight the case of an innocent unarmed black man shot by a cop who didn't have a past that Candace Owens could dig up and rail against?  Yeah.....that confirms my theory.

----------

